# Woman stabs Ex-beau & Rabbit



## Becknutt (Jan 11, 2008)

Woman stabs ex-beau, rabbit
By BETH BURGER
[email protected] 

A woman slashed her ex-boyfriend's tires, stabbed a rabbit she had purchased for him and stabbed him in the back with the same pair of scissors Thursday afternoon, according to Manatee County Sheriff's Office.

Elizabeth Rockley, 19, of Bradenton had heard her ex-boyfriend was spreading rumors about her, the report states. She took a taxi to the man's house in the 1700 block of Lena Road to confront him at 3:10 p.m., the report states. After slashing the tires, the report state, Rockley went after the rabbit she had bought him that was in a cage in the man's screened in porch. When she could not reach it through the cage, she opened the door and stabbed it once before throwing it on the ground.

To reach her ex, she smashed out the glass on the door to get inside. They argued before she stabbed in the back causing a minor injury.

Rockley was arrested on charges of armed burglary, aggravated battery, criminal mischief and cruelty to animals. As of Thursday evening, she was not listed in the jail.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 11, 2008)

What goes through someones mind when they do something like this? Did that poor bun cause her any harm?

I went through an ugly breakup and I took the dog, which caused a big fightbut as mad as we were neither one of us would have hurt her.

:grumpy:I hate people.


----------



## okiron (Jan 11, 2008)

Sadly the whole "get back at your ex by hurting an animal they own" is all too common. That's why I only date guys who are complete animal lovers lol.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 11, 2008)

Poor bunny. They didn't say whether he survived. It seems like with violent people, the animals are often caught up in it too. I think a lot of areas do this, but my local shelter takes in animals from women fleeing abusive relationships and puts them in foster homes till the original owner is able to care for them again. Apparently, some women actually won't leave to save themselves because they can't take the pets to women's shelters but are scared about what will happen if they leave the pet behind. Hence the foster program.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW...thats intense love for the pet. gosh...that poor innocent little bun. poor guy too, actually, who does that to someone? ugh. people are just SO awesome...

tracy


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm going to put a warning on this, just because some members like me don't want to hear about things like this. 

Thaks, for posting it though :hug:. Not trying to bash on you at all, haha!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG!

Poor bunny =[ What has the rabbit ever done to her :grumpy:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 11, 2008)

I know I wish I could stab her with a pair of scissors then throw her on the floor, see how she likes it :tears2:


----------



## okiron (Jan 11, 2008)

Phinnsmommy - It's nice that you put a label up but if someone sees the title "Something *stabs* something" and doesn't expect violent content I'm just going to be going :banghead


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 11, 2008)

I know . It's just the whole with the scissors and everthing, to me it comes out alot worse once you read the whole thing and not just the title.

You knoww?


----------



## jupiterannette (Jan 12, 2008)

can you tell were all animal people.

who cares about the poor guy who just lost his bun and got stabbed, hope that poor dude is ok, ....


but the poor inocent bun!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 12, 2008)

The way the laws are here, the least of the girls worries is the stabbing of the guy. She's pretty much crucified for the rabbit stabbing, followed by the tires, then the guy.

That's the priority level, animals, rides, people...

As it should be..lol.

Zin


----------



## jupiterannette (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^^^^^
rothflmao


are you sure your arnt from maine, you sound like me now! LOL


tru tru


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL. I think it should be Animals, People, then cars. 

The tires have no feelings, and will not suffer. The poor bunny was innocent, and has no idea why she did what she did to him. For all we know the guy deserved what was coming to him. I'm sure the guy will survive.

The foster program sounds like a great thing! More cities should consider it, but sadly there are just not enough foster homes to go around.


----------

